# Can anyone help me step by step with the cycling?



## girls_interrupted (Apr 17, 2008)

Can someone please help me step by step to do a cycle successfully?

Hi, I have a 1.5 gallon fish tank. I am hoping its enough for my betta mr. miyagi. 

My prob is with the cycling in the 1.5 tank is that the amonia is a lil higher and the nirite is already there when it shouldnt. It hasnt been 2 weeks. I put bamboo in the tank to see if that would build up the amonia. There is ammonia but there is also nitrite. I have a nano filter with a sponge in there. 

The water in the tank also seems to be evaporating slowly even though i have a cover on the tank. Is it alright if I more water in there even though i am trying to cycle the tank?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I think this question already got answered in a previous posting of yours, I'd suggest checking back there.

You actually seem to be doing ok and are where you should be number-wise, if you want a good read on cycling go into Starting and Maintaining Freshwater, look up the sticky Important Topics, there are a couple in there that should help you with everything to need or know.


----------



## girls_interrupted (Apr 17, 2008)

I know I cant seem to find it I guess i will keep looking


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

try looking here interrupted http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3738
It should help you get well on your way to success with your cycle.


----------

